# Christians Destroy Almost All Of The Mosques In Central Africa



## Vigilante

Perhaps they have found an answer?

Shoebot ^
Christians in the Central African Republic have destroyed almost all of the mosques in their country, obliterating 417 of the nation’s 436 mosques. This was done as a result of the horrific persecutions done by jihadists against Christians, who have decided to wipe out the problem from its root, and that is Islam. I did a whole video on this ....


----------



## Two Thumbs

people can only turn their cheeks so many times before they have really had enough


----------



## Vigilante

Hopefully, coming to America.


----------



## EatMorChikin

Wow nice! Good for them! This practice needs to spread like wildfire. Send the troglodytes back to the caves.

The best bet is getting the cavity creeps of earth out of your country, it never works well. They can not coexist.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Great. So applying their logic, the next time some thug who happens to be Christian does something we don't like we'll just go around burning down all the churches? Works for me.


----------



## Osomir

Vigilante said:


> Perhaps they have found an answer?
> 
> Shoebot ^
> Christians in the Central African Republic have destroyed almost all of the mosques in their country, obliterating 417 of the nation’s 436 mosques. This was done as a result of the horrific persecutions done by jihadists against Christians, who have decided to wipe out the problem from its root, and that is Islam. I did a whole video on this ....



Seleka wasn't a Jihadi organization.


----------



## Osomir

Two Thumbs said:


> people can only turn their cheeks so many times before they have really had enough



Justifying genocide. How very Christian of you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Osomir said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> people can only turn their cheeks so many times before they have really had enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justifying genocide. How very Christian of you.
Click to expand...


   So you're supposed to just let them continue to kill you?
How very ignorant of you....


----------



## Osomir

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> people can only turn their cheeks so many times before they have really had enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justifying genocide. How very Christian of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're supposed to just let them continue to kill you?
> How very ignorant of you....
Click to expand...


The massacre of civilians and destruction of mosques is not a justifiable means of defense from internal violence. The anti-Balaka militias are war criminals every bit as much as the more radical elements of the former Seleka coalition, and quite frankly its concerning that supposedly "civilized" individuals such as yourselves would openly support genocide and such inhumanity.


----------



## Katzndogz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> people can only turn their cheeks so many times before they have really had enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justifying genocide. How very Christian of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're supposed to just let them continue to kill you?
> How very ignorant of you....
Click to expand...

That is the way it goes.  Muslims slaughter Christians.   When Christians fight back they are not acting Christian.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Osomir said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> people can only turn their cheeks so many times before they have really had enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justifying genocide. How very Christian of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're supposed to just let them continue to kill you?
> How very ignorant of you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The massacre of civilians and destruction of mosques is not a justifiable means of defense from internal violence. The anti-Balaka militias are war criminals every bit as much as the more radical elements of the former Seleka coalition, and quite frankly its concerning that supposedly "civilized" individuals such as yourselves would openly support genocide and such inhumanity.
Click to expand...


     Muslims only get what they deserve.


----------



## Osomir

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> people can only turn their cheeks so many times before they have really had enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justifying genocide. How very Christian of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're supposed to just let them continue to kill you?
> How very ignorant of you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The massacre of civilians and destruction of mosques is not a justifiable means of defense from internal violence. The anti-Balaka militias are war criminals every bit as much as the more radical elements of the former Seleka coalition, and quite frankly its concerning that supposedly "civilized" individuals such as yourselves would openly support genocide and such inhumanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims only get what they deserve.
Click to expand...


Suggesting that genocide is ever deserved is utterly disgusting. You sound like ISIS.


----------



## mudwhistle

Delta4Embassy said:


> Great. So applying their logic, the next time some thug who happens to be Christian does something we don't like we'll just go around burning down all the churches? Works for me.


Go for it bud.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Osomir said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> people can only turn their cheeks so many times before they have really had enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justifying genocide. How very Christian of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're supposed to just let them continue to kill you?
> How very ignorant of you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The massacre of civilians and destruction of mosques is not a justifiable means of defense from internal violence. The anti-Balaka militias are war criminals every bit as much as the more radical elements of the former Seleka coalition, and quite frankly its concerning that supposedly "civilized" individuals such as yourselves would openly support genocide and such inhumanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims only get what they deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suggesting that genocide is ever deserved is utterly disgusting. You sound like ISIS.
Click to expand...


 Funny...I dont seem to remember cutting off anyone's head,sexually assaulting children,burning people alive or executing any gays.
    So you support the killing of...well,pretty much everyone.
 You sure have a lot of hate in you.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

ISIS and other terror groups are street gangs. Has nothing to do with Islam. But people who like to watch people fight try to portray it as such. While at the same time ISIS itself would love it to become a Muslims vs Christian fight since recruitment would skyrocket.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Those who support either side in slaughtering their opponents are the descendants of Hitler and his supporters, as well as haters of the American Constitution.


----------



## Osomir

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Justifying genocide. How very Christian of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're supposed to just let them continue to kill you?
> How very ignorant of you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The massacre of civilians and destruction of mosques is not a justifiable means of defense from internal violence. The anti-Balaka militias are war criminals every bit as much as the more radical elements of the former Seleka coalition, and quite frankly its concerning that supposedly "civilized" individuals such as yourselves would openly support genocide and such inhumanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims only get what they deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suggesting that genocide is ever deserved is utterly disgusting. You sound like ISIS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...I dont seem to remember cutting off anyone's head,sexually assaulting children,burning people alive or executing any gays.
Click to expand...


ISIS depends on ideologues such as yourself to exist. A lot of idealogues didn't walk around physically killing each other either, they simply justified it through speech and writing as you are doing. It's terroristic and inhumane. you are morally little better than the people you would claim to hate.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Osomir said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're supposed to just let them continue to kill you?
> How very ignorant of you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The massacre of civilians and destruction of mosques is not a justifiable means of defense from internal violence. The anti-Balaka militias are war criminals every bit as much as the more radical elements of the former Seleka coalition, and quite frankly its concerning that supposedly "civilized" individuals such as yourselves would openly support genocide and such inhumanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims only get what they deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suggesting that genocide is ever deserved is utterly disgusting. You sound like ISIS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...I dont seem to remember cutting off anyone's head,sexually assaulting children,burning people alive or executing any gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ISIS depends on ideologues such as yourself to exist. A lot of idealogues didn't walk around physically killing each other either, they simply justified it through speech and writing as you are doing. It's terroristic and inhumane. you are morally little better than the people you would claim to hate.
Click to expand...


  What a bunch of crap. Take your moral platitudes and shove em up your ass.


----------



## Osomir

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> The massacre of civilians and destruction of mosques is not a justifiable means of defense from internal violence. The anti-Balaka militias are war criminals every bit as much as the more radical elements of the former Seleka coalition, and quite frankly its concerning that supposedly "civilized" individuals such as yourselves would openly support genocide and such inhumanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims only get what they deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suggesting that genocide is ever deserved is utterly disgusting. You sound like ISIS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...I dont seem to remember cutting off anyone's head,sexually assaulting children,burning people alive or executing any gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ISIS depends on ideologues such as yourself to exist. A lot of idealogues didn't walk around physically killing each other either, they simply justified it through speech and writing as you are doing. It's terroristic and inhumane. you are morally little better than the people you would claim to hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a bunch of crap. Take your moral platitudes and shove em up your ass.
Click to expand...


And then Jesus spoke unto the huddled masses saying thusly: "Go forth my flock and cut children apart with your machetes, bathe in their blood and destroy them as a people"

Does that sound about right to you? Are you a fan of Joseph Kony too?


----------



## Vigilante

Delta4Embassy said:


> ISIS and other terror groups are street gangs. Has nothing to do with Islam. But people who like to watch people fight try to portray it as such. While at the same time ISIS itself would love it to become a Muslims vs Christian fight since recruitment would skyrocket.



Seems in here I hear about the Christian KKK...do you see a similarity?


----------



## Vigilante

I see NO CHRISTIANS, JEWS, Buddhists, or any other religion attacking muslims that didn't FIRST attack them. The answer is to wipe out the muslim religion, or continue to have all other people attacked. No, we can't tell the difference between a good muslim and a bad muslim, so common sense seems to make my point for me!


----------



## Osomir

Vigilante said:


> I see NO CHRISTIANS, JEWS, Buddhists, or any other religion attacking muslims that didn't FIRST attack them. The answer is to wipe out the muslim religion, or continue to have all other people attacked. No, we can't tell the difference between a good muslim and a bad muslim, so common sense seems to make my point for me!



You sound like Abu Hamza. Congrats.


----------



## Vigilante

Osomir said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see NO CHRISTIANS, JEWS, Buddhists, or any other religion attacking muslims that didn't FIRST attack them. The answer is to wipe out the muslim religion, or continue to have all other people attacked. No, we can't tell the difference between a good muslim and a bad muslim, so common sense seems to make my point for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like Abu Hamza. Congrats.
Click to expand...


When you go after a cancer, do you leave just a little because it might serve a purpose?


----------



## Osomir

Vigilante said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see NO CHRISTIANS, JEWS, Buddhists, or any other religion attacking muslims that didn't FIRST attack them. The answer is to wipe out the muslim religion, or continue to have all other people attacked. No, we can't tell the difference between a good muslim and a bad muslim, so common sense seems to make my point for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like Abu Hamza. Congrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you go after a cancer, do you leave just a little because it might serve a purpose?
Click to expand...


Now you're just directly quoting Abu Hamza. Congrats on your terrorist ideology.


----------



## Vigilante

Osomir said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see NO CHRISTIANS, JEWS, Buddhists, or any other religion attacking muslims that didn't FIRST attack them. The answer is to wipe out the muslim religion, or continue to have all other people attacked. No, we can't tell the difference between a good muslim and a bad muslim, so common sense seems to make my point for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like Abu Hamza. Congrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you go after a cancer, do you leave just a little because it might serve a purpose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're just directly quoting Abu Hamza. Congrats on your terrorist ideology.
Click to expand...


Only start to worry ...REALLY WORRY when ALL OTHER religions START beheading muslims!


----------



## Osomir

Vigilante said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see NO CHRISTIANS, JEWS, Buddhists, or any other religion attacking muslims that didn't FIRST attack them. The answer is to wipe out the muslim religion, or continue to have all other people attacked. No, we can't tell the difference between a good muslim and a bad muslim, so common sense seems to make my point for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like Abu Hamza. Congrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you go after a cancer, do you leave just a little because it might serve a purpose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're just directly quoting Abu Hamza. Congrats on your terrorist ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only start to worry ...REALLY WORRY when ALL OTHER religions START beheading muslims!
Click to expand...


Advocates of genocide and crimes against humanity such as yourself always worry me. Its people like you that made the Bosnian Genocide possible.


----------



## Vigilante

Osomir said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see NO CHRISTIANS, JEWS, Buddhists, or any other religion attacking muslims that didn't FIRST attack them. The answer is to wipe out the muslim religion, or continue to have all other people attacked. No, we can't tell the difference between a good muslim and a bad muslim, so common sense seems to make my point for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like Abu Hamza. Congrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you go after a cancer, do you leave just a little because it might serve a purpose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're just directly quoting Abu Hamza. Congrats on your terrorist ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only start to worry ...REALLY WORRY when ALL OTHER religions START beheading muslims!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Advocates of genocide and crimes against humanity such as yourself always worry me. Its people like you that made the Bosnian Genocide possible.
Click to expand...


GOOD...worry about me, and millions of others that have had ENOUGH of you muslims causing havoc and destruction all over the world...WE will sooner or later be coming, as we don't see our homocide at your hands acceptable!


----------



## Osomir

Vigilante said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like Abu Hamza. Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you go after a cancer, do you leave just a little because it might serve a purpose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're just directly quoting Abu Hamza. Congrats on your terrorist ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only start to worry ...REALLY WORRY when ALL OTHER religions START beheading muslims!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Advocates of genocide and crimes against humanity such as yourself always worry me. Its people like you that made the Bosnian Genocide possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GOOD...worry about me, and millions of others that have had ENOUGH of you muslims causing havoc and destruction all over the world...WE will sooner or later be coming, as we don't see our homocide at your hands acceptable!
Click to expand...


I'm not a Muslim there sport. Though it is pretty telling how quickly you allowed your blind hatred to lump me in with that category and place me on your "to kill" list. People like you stand for the opposite of what my country professes as its fundamental beliefs in liberty. Yours is the language of a coward.


----------



## Vigilante

Osomir said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you go after a cancer, do you leave just a little because it might serve a purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're just directly quoting Abu Hamza. Congrats on your terrorist ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only start to worry ...REALLY WORRY when ALL OTHER religions START beheading muslims!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Advocates of genocide and crimes against humanity such as yourself always worry me. Its people like you that made the Bosnian Genocide possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GOOD...worry about me, and millions of others that have had ENOUGH of you muslims causing havoc and destruction all over the world...WE will sooner or later be coming, as we don't see our homocide at your hands acceptable!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Muslim there sport. Though it is pretty telling how quickly you allowed your blind hatred to lump me in with that category and place me on your "to kill" list. People like you stand for the opposite of what my country professes as its fundamental beliefs in liberty. Yours is the language of a coward.
Click to expand...


A SYMPATHIZER and an ENABLER is tantamount to being one! Sorry to burst your bubble, oh, and I'm not a Jew!.... As you liberals keep saying HOPE and CHANGE, I HOPE we CHANGE our bullshit support to those that kill and enable them to kill!


----------



## Osomir

Vigilante said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're just directly quoting Abu Hamza. Congrats on your terrorist ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only start to worry ...REALLY WORRY when ALL OTHER religions START beheading muslims!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Advocates of genocide and crimes against humanity such as yourself always worry me. Its people like you that made the Bosnian Genocide possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GOOD...worry about me, and millions of others that have had ENOUGH of you muslims causing havoc and destruction all over the world...WE will sooner or later be coming, as we don't see our homocide at your hands acceptable!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Muslim there sport. Though it is pretty telling how quickly you allowed your blind hatred to lump me in with that category and place me on your "to kill" list. People like you stand for the opposite of what my country professes as its fundamental beliefs in liberty. Yours is the language of a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A SYMPATHIZER and an ENABLER is tantamount to being one! Sorry to burst your bubble, oh, and I'm not a Jew!.... As you liberals keep saying HOPE and CHANGE, I HOPE we CHANGE our bullshit support to those that kill and enable them to kill!
Click to expand...


Once again, this is the exact language used by violent Jihadists to justify the killing of civilians. So congrats on being the thing that you purport to fight against. You must have a lot of self loathing. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Delta4Embassy said:


> Great. So applying their logic, the next time some thug who happens to be Christian does something we don't like we'll just go around burning down all the churches? Works for me.


if by "something we don't like" you mean rapping and murdering entire villages, then yea, go ahead


----------



## Two Thumbs

Osomir said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> people can only turn their cheeks so many times before they have really had enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justifying genocide. How very Christian of you.
Click to expand...

it is not genocide you lying pile of shit

and I'm not a christian

are you aware that muslim slaughter Christians over there?  Or do you just have a double standard?


----------



## Osomir

Two Thumbs said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> people can only turn their cheeks so many times before they have really had enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justifying genocide. How very Christian of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is not genocide you lying pile of shit
> 
> and I'm not a christian
> 
> are you aware that muslim slaughter Christians over there?  Or do you just have a double standard?
Click to expand...


The entire definition of genocide is deliberately wiping out in whole or in part a people based on their ethnicity, religion, political views, or nationality. That is exactly what is happening to Muslims in the CAR by anti-Balaka militias. It really only deviates from formal genocidal structures in that it is decentralized killing rather than being perpetrated continuously directly by a centralized state mechanism. Also, trying to reduce the entire conflict to one of Muslims vs. Christians is historically inaccurate. Seleka was painted as a purely Islamic organization by a dictator who attempted to use sectarian language in order to save his own ass in office. Seleka was not purely Muslim, but rather more strictly northerner, they were also made up of a coalition of armed forces that initially rebelled over a coup in which one Christian leader ousted another in Bangui.


----------



## Coyote

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Justifying genocide. How very Christian of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're supposed to just let them continue to kill you?
> How very ignorant of you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The massacre of civilians and destruction of mosques is not a justifiable means of defense from internal violence. The anti-Balaka militias are war criminals every bit as much as the more radical elements of the former Seleka coalition, and quite frankly its concerning that supposedly "civilized" individuals such as yourselves would openly support genocide and such inhumanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims only get what they deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suggesting that genocide is ever deserved is utterly disgusting. You sound like ISIS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...I dont seem to remember cutting off anyone's head,sexually assaulting children,burning people alive or executing any gays.
> So you support the killing of...well,pretty much everyone.
> You sure have a lot of hate in you.
Click to expand...


Here's what your "Christian militias" have been doing:
Christian Militia Could Wipe Out Central African Republic s Muslim Population Says Human Rights Group 
Who Are the Anti-Balaka of the CAR 
The hellish descent of the Central African Republic - Telegraph
Rights groups warn of ethnic cleansing of Muslims in Central African Republic - CNN.com
Third Charity Worker Abducted By Christian Militia In CAR loonwatch.com
Reuters Besieged Muslims face murder starvation in C.African Republic loonwatch.com

You're justifying and, apparently enjoying, the deliberate rape, murder, torture and mutilation of civilians.

Is this what you call "Christian love"?

Meanwhile,  real Christians:

Why Catholic priests are protecting Muslims in the Central African Republic


----------



## JakeStarkey

Vigilante is not American in values.

That is what he is telling you: he hates that the Constitution protects everyone in America.


----------



## guno

Osomir said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> people can only turn their cheeks so many times before they have really had enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justifying genocide. How very Christian of you.
Click to expand...



not much difference between the vermin


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Osomir said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims only get what they deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suggesting that genocide is ever deserved is utterly disgusting. You sound like ISIS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...I dont seem to remember cutting off anyone's head,sexually assaulting children,burning people alive or executing any gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ISIS depends on ideologues such as yourself to exist. A lot of idealogues didn't walk around physically killing each other either, they simply justified it through speech and writing as you are doing. It's terroristic and inhumane. you are morally little better than the people you would claim to hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a bunch of crap. Take your moral platitudes and shove em up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then Jesus spoke unto the huddled masses saying thusly: "Go forth my flock and cut children apart with your machetes, bathe in their blood and destroy them as a people"
> 
> Does that sound about right to you? Are you a fan of Joseph Kony too?
Click to expand...


   I'm more of an against kinda guy. And I'm against murdering muslim scum.
And I'm not about to apologize for that stance.


Coyote said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're supposed to just let them continue to kill you?
> How very ignorant of you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The massacre of civilians and destruction of mosques is not a justifiable means of defense from internal violence. The anti-Balaka militias are war criminals every bit as much as the more radical elements of the former Seleka coalition, and quite frankly its concerning that supposedly "civilized" individuals such as yourselves would openly support genocide and such inhumanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims only get what they deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suggesting that genocide is ever deserved is utterly disgusting. You sound like ISIS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...I dont seem to remember cutting off anyone's head,sexually assaulting children,burning people alive or executing any gays.
> So you support the killing of...well,pretty much everyone.
> You sure have a lot of hate in you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's what your "Christian militias" have been doing:
> Christian Militia Could Wipe Out Central African Republic s Muslim Population Says Human Rights Group
> Who Are the Anti-Balaka of the CAR
> The hellish descent of the Central African Republic - Telegraph
> Rights groups warn of ethnic cleansing of Muslims in Central African Republic - CNN.com
> Third Charity Worker Abducted By Christian Militia In CAR loonwatch.com
> Reuters Besieged Muslims face murder starvation in C.African Republic loonwatch.com
> 
> You're justifying and, apparently enjoying, the deliberate rape, murder, torture and mutilation of civilians.
> 
> Is this what you call "Christian love"?
> 
> Meanwhile,  real Christians:
> 
> Why Catholic priests are protecting Muslims in the Central African Republic
Click to expand...


 Sorry if I cant manage a whole lot of sympathy for a bunch of muslims,but I will give them as much as they give.


----------



## Coyote

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suggesting that genocide is ever deserved is utterly disgusting. You sound like ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny...I dont seem to remember cutting off anyone's head,sexually assaulting children,burning people alive or executing any gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ISIS depends on ideologues such as yourself to exist. A lot of idealogues didn't walk around physically killing each other either, they simply justified it through speech and writing as you are doing. It's terroristic and inhumane. you are morally little better than the people you would claim to hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a bunch of crap. Take your moral platitudes and shove em up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then Jesus spoke unto the huddled masses saying thusly: "Go forth my flock and cut children apart with your machetes, bathe in their blood and destroy them as a people"
> 
> Does that sound about right to you? Are you a fan of Joseph Kony too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm more of an against kinda guy. And I'm against murdering muslim scum.
> And I'm not about to apologize for that stance.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> The massacre of civilians and destruction of mosques is not a justifiable means of defense from internal violence. The anti-Balaka militias are war criminals every bit as much as the more radical elements of the former Seleka coalition, and quite frankly its concerning that supposedly "civilized" individuals such as yourselves would openly support genocide and such inhumanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims only get what they deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suggesting that genocide is ever deserved is utterly disgusting. You sound like ISIS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...I dont seem to remember cutting off anyone's head,sexually assaulting children,burning people alive or executing any gays.
> So you support the killing of...well,pretty much everyone.
> You sure have a lot of hate in you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's what your "Christian militias" have been doing:
> Christian Militia Could Wipe Out Central African Republic s Muslim Population Says Human Rights Group
> Who Are the Anti-Balaka of the CAR
> The hellish descent of the Central African Republic - Telegraph
> Rights groups warn of ethnic cleansing of Muslims in Central African Republic - CNN.com
> Third Charity Worker Abducted By Christian Militia In CAR loonwatch.com
> Reuters Besieged Muslims face murder starvation in C.African Republic loonwatch.com
> 
> You're justifying and, apparently enjoying, the deliberate rape, murder, torture and mutilation of civilians.
> 
> Is this what you call "Christian love"?
> 
> Meanwhile,  real Christians:
> 
> Why Catholic priests are protecting Muslims in the Central African Republic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry if I cant manage a whole lot of sympathy for a bunch of muslims,but I will give them as much as they give.
Click to expand...


These are ordinary civilians - men, women, and children.

You support their brutal murder by your statement.

There's nothing more to say.


----------



## Coyote

Act of faith the Catholic priest who puts his life on the line to save Muslims in Central African Republic Global development The Guardian

A good article on the situation in CAR.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Coyote said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny...I dont seem to remember cutting off anyone's head,sexually assaulting children,burning people alive or executing any gays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS depends on ideologues such as yourself to exist. A lot of idealogues didn't walk around physically killing each other either, they simply justified it through speech and writing as you are doing. It's terroristic and inhumane. you are morally little better than the people you would claim to hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a bunch of crap. Take your moral platitudes and shove em up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then Jesus spoke unto the huddled masses saying thusly: "Go forth my flock and cut children apart with your machetes, bathe in their blood and destroy them as a people"
> 
> Does that sound about right to you? Are you a fan of Joseph Kony too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm more of an against kinda guy. And I'm against murdering muslim scum.
> And I'm not about to apologize for that stance.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims only get what they deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suggesting that genocide is ever deserved is utterly disgusting. You sound like ISIS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...I dont seem to remember cutting off anyone's head,sexually assaulting children,burning people alive or executing any gays.
> So you support the killing of...well,pretty much everyone.
> You sure have a lot of hate in you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's what your "Christian militias" have been doing:
> Christian Militia Could Wipe Out Central African Republic s Muslim Population Says Human Rights Group
> Who Are the Anti-Balaka of the CAR
> The hellish descent of the Central African Republic - Telegraph
> Rights groups warn of ethnic cleansing of Muslims in Central African Republic - CNN.com
> Third Charity Worker Abducted By Christian Militia In CAR loonwatch.com
> Reuters Besieged Muslims face murder starvation in C.African Republic loonwatch.com
> 
> You're justifying and, apparently enjoying, the deliberate rape, murder, torture and mutilation of civilians.
> 
> Is this what you call "Christian love"?
> 
> Meanwhile,  real Christians:
> 
> Why Catholic priests are protecting Muslims in the Central African Republic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry if I cant manage a whole lot of sympathy for a bunch of muslims,but I will give them as much as they give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are ordinary civilians - men, women, and children.
> 
> You support their brutal murder by your statement.
> 
> There's nothing more to say.
Click to expand...


 Those same women and children were dancing in the streets after 9/11.


----------



## GHook93

Vigilante said:


> Perhaps they have found an answer?
> 
> Shoebot ^
> Christians in the Central African Republic have destroyed almost all of the mosques in their country, obliterating 417 of the nation’s 436 mosques. This was done as a result of the horrific persecutions done by jihadists against Christians, who have decided to wipe out the problem from its root, and that is Islam. I did a whole video on this ....




Europe, Amerca and Israel should do this also! The only negative is they aren't destroying all of them. Some isn't good enough!


----------



## Coyote

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS depends on ideologues such as yourself to exist. A lot of idealogues didn't walk around physically killing each other either, they simply justified it through speech and writing as you are doing. It's terroristic and inhumane. you are morally little better than the people you would claim to hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of crap. Take your moral platitudes and shove em up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then Jesus spoke unto the huddled masses saying thusly: "Go forth my flock and cut children apart with your machetes, bathe in their blood and destroy them as a people"
> 
> Does that sound about right to you? Are you a fan of Joseph Kony too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm more of an against kinda guy. And I'm against murdering muslim scum.
> And I'm not about to apologize for that stance.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suggesting that genocide is ever deserved is utterly disgusting. You sound like ISIS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...I dont seem to remember cutting off anyone's head,sexually assaulting children,burning people alive or executing any gays.
> So you support the killing of...well,pretty much everyone.
> You sure have a lot of hate in you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's what your "Christian militias" have been doing:
> Christian Militia Could Wipe Out Central African Republic s Muslim Population Says Human Rights Group
> Who Are the Anti-Balaka of the CAR
> The hellish descent of the Central African Republic - Telegraph
> Rights groups warn of ethnic cleansing of Muslims in Central African Republic - CNN.com
> Third Charity Worker Abducted By Christian Militia In CAR loonwatch.com
> Reuters Besieged Muslims face murder starvation in C.African Republic loonwatch.com
> 
> You're justifying and, apparently enjoying, the deliberate rape, murder, torture and mutilation of civilians.
> 
> Is this what you call "Christian love"?
> 
> Meanwhile,  real Christians:
> 
> Why Catholic priests are protecting Muslims in the Central African Republic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry if I cant manage a whole lot of sympathy for a bunch of muslims,but I will give them as much as they give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are ordinary civilians - men, women, and children.
> 
> You support their brutal murder by your statement.
> 
> There's nothing more to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those same women and children were dancing in the streets after 9/11.
Click to expand...


Those people in CAR were dancing in the streets?  Really now....can show us some evidence of that?


----------



## Coyote

GHook93 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they have found an answer?
> 
> Shoebot ^
> Christians in the Central African Republic have destroyed almost all of the mosques in their country, obliterating 417 of the nation’s 436 mosques. This was done as a result of the horrific persecutions done by jihadists against Christians, who have decided to wipe out the problem from its root, and that is Islam. I did a whole video on this ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Europe, Amerca and Israel should do this also! The only negative is they aren't destroying all of them. Some isn't good enough!
Click to expand...


Well this thread is certainly going to be memorable for the sheer level of hatred, bigotry, support for attacks on innocent civilians and latent genocidal ambition expressed.  Nice to see people revealing themselves so honestly.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Coyote said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of crap. Take your moral platitudes and shove em up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then Jesus spoke unto the huddled masses saying thusly: "Go forth my flock and cut children apart with your machetes, bathe in their blood and destroy them as a people"
> 
> Does that sound about right to you? Are you a fan of Joseph Kony too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm more of an against kinda guy. And I'm against murdering muslim scum.
> And I'm not about to apologize for that stance.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny...I dont seem to remember cutting off anyone's head,sexually assaulting children,burning people alive or executing any gays.
> So you support the killing of...well,pretty much everyone.
> You sure have a lot of hate in you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's what your "Christian militias" have been doing:
> Christian Militia Could Wipe Out Central African Republic s Muslim Population Says Human Rights Group
> Who Are the Anti-Balaka of the CAR
> The hellish descent of the Central African Republic - Telegraph
> Rights groups warn of ethnic cleansing of Muslims in Central African Republic - CNN.com
> Third Charity Worker Abducted By Christian Militia In CAR loonwatch.com
> Reuters Besieged Muslims face murder starvation in C.African Republic loonwatch.com
> 
> You're justifying and, apparently enjoying, the deliberate rape, murder, torture and mutilation of civilians.
> 
> Is this what you call "Christian love"?
> 
> Meanwhile,  real Christians:
> 
> Why Catholic priests are protecting Muslims in the Central African Republic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry if I cant manage a whole lot of sympathy for a bunch of muslims,but I will give them as much as they give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are ordinary civilians - men, women, and children.
> 
> You support their brutal murder by your statement.
> 
> There's nothing more to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those same women and children were dancing in the streets after 9/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those people in CAR were dancing in the streets?  Really now....can show us some evidence of that?
Click to expand...


  Show me where muslims weren't dancing in the streets after 9/11.


----------



## Osomir

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then Jesus spoke unto the huddled masses saying thusly: "Go forth my flock and cut children apart with your machetes, bathe in their blood and destroy them as a people"
> 
> Does that sound about right to you? Are you a fan of Joseph Kony too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more of an against kinda guy. And I'm against murdering muslim scum.
> And I'm not about to apologize for that stance.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what your "Christian militias" have been doing:
> Christian Militia Could Wipe Out Central African Republic s Muslim Population Says Human Rights Group
> Who Are the Anti-Balaka of the CAR
> The hellish descent of the Central African Republic - Telegraph
> Rights groups warn of ethnic cleansing of Muslims in Central African Republic - CNN.com
> Third Charity Worker Abducted By Christian Militia In CAR loonwatch.com
> Reuters Besieged Muslims face murder starvation in C.African Republic loonwatch.com
> 
> You're justifying and, apparently enjoying, the deliberate rape, murder, torture and mutilation of civilians.
> 
> Is this what you call "Christian love"?
> 
> Meanwhile,  real Christians:
> 
> Why Catholic priests are protecting Muslims in the Central African Republic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry if I cant manage a whole lot of sympathy for a bunch of muslims,but I will give them as much as they give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are ordinary civilians - men, women, and children.
> 
> You support their brutal murder by your statement.
> 
> There's nothing more to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those same women and children were dancing in the streets after 9/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those people in CAR were dancing in the streets?  Really now....can show us some evidence of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where muslims weren't dancing in the streets after 9/11.
Click to expand...


The Central African Republic.

You're welcome.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Not all Americans are worthy of the Founders' efforts.

We have know that for a long time, since the beginning of the nation.


----------



## JakeStarkey

"Those same women and children were dancing in the streets after 9/11." That is what you said, HWGA, without any proof at all.

You get called out and you whine.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Osomir said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more of an against kinda guy. And I'm against murdering muslim scum.
> And I'm not about to apologize for that stance.
> Sorry if I cant manage a whole lot of sympathy for a bunch of muslims,but I will give them as much as they give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are ordinary civilians - men, women, and children.
> 
> You support their brutal murder by your statement.
> 
> There's nothing more to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those same women and children were dancing in the streets after 9/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those people in CAR were dancing in the streets?  Really now....can show us some evidence of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where muslims weren't dancing in the streets after 9/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Central African Republic.
> 
> You're welcome.
Click to expand...


 Have any proof?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JakeStarkey said:


> "Those same women and children were dancing in the streets after 9/11." That is what you said, HWGA, without any proof at all.
> 
> You get called out and you whine.



    Muslims all over the world were doing just that. I find it hard to believe they're any different.


----------



## Coyote

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are ordinary civilians - men, women, and children.
> 
> You support their brutal murder by your statement.
> 
> There's nothing more to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those same women and children were dancing in the streets after 9/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those people in CAR were dancing in the streets?  Really now....can show us some evidence of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where muslims weren't dancing in the streets after 9/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Central African Republic.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have any proof?
Click to expand...


You made the initial claim - which was a positive assertion.  

You can't prove a negative.

Do you job and support your claim now.


----------



## Osomir

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are ordinary civilians - men, women, and children.
> 
> You support their brutal murder by your statement.
> 
> There's nothing more to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those same women and children were dancing in the streets after 9/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those people in CAR were dancing in the streets?  Really now....can show us some evidence of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where muslims weren't dancing in the streets after 9/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Central African Republic.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have any proof?
Click to expand...


Sure do, the lack of any evidence that they were. Same proof I have that the tooth fairy doesn't really exist. 

Not that it matters anyway. collective punishment as you are advocating is disgusting and would implicate yourself in murder if you really believed in it outside of your personal hatreds.


----------



## Coyote

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Those same women and children were dancing in the streets after 9/11." That is what you said, HWGA, without any proof at all.
> 
> You get called out and you whine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims all over the world were doing just that. I find it hard to believe they're any different.
Click to expand...


Really?

Reactions to the September 11 attacks - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## JakeStarkey

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Those same women and children were dancing in the streets after 9/11." That is what you said, HWGA, without any proof at all.
> 
> You get called out and you whine.
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims all over the world were doing just that. I find it hard to believe they're any different.
Click to expand...

Hasty Generalization is one reflection of the concrete learner.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Osomir said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those same women and children were dancing in the streets after 9/11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those people in CAR were dancing in the streets?  Really now....can show us some evidence of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where muslims weren't dancing in the streets after 9/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Central African Republic.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have any proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure do, the lack of any evidence that they were. Same proof I have that the tooth fairy doesn't really exist.
> 
> Not that it matters anyway. collective punishment as you are advocating is disgusting and would implicate yourself in murder if you really believed in it outside of your personal hatreds.
Click to expand...


  Implicate me in murder? Kind of a stretch there dont you think?
The day muslims stop killing Christians on a regular basis is the day I might have a little sympathy,until then? Meh.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Coyote said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Those same women and children were dancing in the streets after 9/11." That is what you said, HWGA, without any proof at all.
> 
> You get called out and you whine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims all over the world were doing just that. I find it hard to believe they're any different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Reactions to the September 11 attacks - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


  Governments offering support to avoid getting the crap bombed out of them hardly represents the general populace.
   But of course you know that.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Anyone who supports genocide is implicated in conspiracy to murder, yes.


----------



## Osomir

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those people in CAR were dancing in the streets?  Really now....can show us some evidence of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where muslims weren't dancing in the streets after 9/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Central African Republic.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have any proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure do, the lack of any evidence that they were. Same proof I have that the tooth fairy doesn't really exist.
> 
> Not that it matters anyway. collective punishment as you are advocating is disgusting and would implicate yourself in murder if you really believed in it outside of your personal hatreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Implicate me in murder? Kind of a stretch there dont you think?
> The day muslims stop killing Christians on a regular basis is the day I might have a little sympathy,until then? Meh.....
Click to expand...


Yes, through the principles of collective punishment that you are applying here. According to your logic if one Muslim somewhere engages in an act then all are equally guilty of it and thus deserve things like this genocide. It wouldn't be hard to link you to a group of people who are guilty of similar acts which would then, under your moral code, render you guilty of atrocities and serving of death. You condemn yourself with your own bigoted logic.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Osomir said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where muslims weren't dancing in the streets after 9/11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Central African Republic.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have any proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure do, the lack of any evidence that they were. Same proof I have that the tooth fairy doesn't really exist.
> 
> Not that it matters anyway. collective punishment as you are advocating is disgusting and would implicate yourself in murder if you really believed in it outside of your personal hatreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Implicate me in murder? Kind of a stretch there dont you think?
> The day muslims stop killing Christians on a regular basis is the day I might have a little sympathy,until then? Meh.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, through the principles of collective punishment that you are applying here. According to your logic if one Muslim somewhere engages in an act then all are equally guilty of it and thus deserve things like this genocide. It wouldn't be hard to link you to a group of people who are guilty of similar acts which would then, under your moral code, render you guilty of atrocities and serving of death. You condemn yourself with your own bigoted logic.
Click to expand...


  You just described muslims perfectly.


----------



## Osomir

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Central African Republic.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have any proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure do, the lack of any evidence that they were. Same proof I have that the tooth fairy doesn't really exist.
> 
> Not that it matters anyway. collective punishment as you are advocating is disgusting and would implicate yourself in murder if you really believed in it outside of your personal hatreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Implicate me in murder? Kind of a stretch there dont you think?
> The day muslims stop killing Christians on a regular basis is the day I might have a little sympathy,until then? Meh.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, through the principles of collective punishment that you are applying here. According to your logic if one Muslim somewhere engages in an act then all are equally guilty of it and thus deserve things like this genocide. It wouldn't be hard to link you to a group of people who are guilty of similar acts which would then, under your moral code, render you guilty of atrocities and serving of death. You condemn yourself with your own bigoted logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just described muslims perfectly.
Click to expand...


I just described you.


----------



## JakeStarkey

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Those same women and children were dancing in the streets after 9/11." That is what you said, HWGA, without any proof at all.
> 
> You get called out and you whine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims all over the world were doing just that. I find it hard to believe they're any different.
Click to expand...


Who cares?  Yes, HWGA, you are described to a T.  You are no different than those who murder. You want to machine gun them and burn their mosques anyway?  And you have no idea whether they did it or not, and you wish to impose a death sentence.


----------



## Osomir

JakeStarkey said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Those same women and children were dancing in the streets after 9/11." That is what you said, HWGA, without any proof at all.
> 
> You get called out and you whine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims all over the world were doing just that. I find it hard to believe they're any different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares?  Yes, HWGA, you are described to a T.  You are no different than those who murder. You want to machine gun them and burn their mosques anyway?  And you have no idea whether they did it or not, and you wish to impose a death sentence.
Click to expand...


Hell he's even more radical than Al Qaeda is.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Not yet.  Let's see if he can machine a defenseless man or woman or child.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Osomir said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure do, the lack of any evidence that they were. Same proof I have that the tooth fairy doesn't really exist.
> 
> Not that it matters anyway. collective punishment as you are advocating is disgusting and would implicate yourself in murder if you really believed in it outside of your personal hatreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Implicate me in murder? Kind of a stretch there dont you think?
> The day muslims stop killing Christians on a regular basis is the day I might have a little sympathy,until then? Meh.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, through the principles of collective punishment that you are applying here. According to your logic if one Muslim somewhere engages in an act then all are equally guilty of it and thus deserve things like this genocide. It wouldn't be hard to link you to a group of people who are guilty of similar acts which would then, under your moral code, render you guilty of atrocities and serving of death. You condemn yourself with your own bigoted logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just described muslims perfectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just described you.
Click to expand...


  I'm truly devastated....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Osomir said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Those same women and children were dancing in the streets after 9/11." That is what you said, HWGA, without any proof at all.
> 
> You get called out and you whine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims all over the world were doing just that. I find it hard to believe they're any different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares?  Yes, HWGA, you are described to a T.  You are no different than those who murder. You want to machine gun them and burn their mosques anyway?  And you have no idea whether they did it or not, and you wish to impose a death sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell he's even more radical than Al Qaeda is.
Click to expand...


   LOL...Hate to break it to you but I haven't killed anyone.
 Your moral relativism is telling.


----------



## Papageorgio

If you believe in a just, all powerful, living God, no matter the religion, revenge killing cannot be a acceptable.

Life in God's eyes is precious and no matter the religion, you should respect and get along. This is my contention with most organized religions, many seem intolerant. 

A life for a life is not applicable, for Muslims or Christians to judge and execute is immoral in God's eyes.


----------



## Osomir

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure do, the lack of any evidence that they were. Same proof I have that the tooth fairy doesn't really exist.
> 
> Not that it matters anyway. collective punishment as you are advocating is disgusting and would implicate yourself in murder if you really believed in it outside of your personal hatreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Implicate me in murder? Kind of a stretch there dont you think?
> The day muslims stop killing Christians on a regular basis is the day I might have a little sympathy,until then? Meh.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, through the principles of collective punishment that you are applying here. According to your logic if one Muslim somewhere engages in an act then all are equally guilty of it and thus deserve things like this genocide. It wouldn't be hard to link you to a group of people who are guilty of similar acts which would then, under your moral code, render you guilty of atrocities and serving of death. You condemn yourself with your own bigoted logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just described muslims perfectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just described you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm truly devastated....
Click to expand...


I'd be devastated if I were a terrible person too.


----------



## Osomir

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Those same women and children were dancing in the streets after 9/11." That is what you said, HWGA, without any proof at all.
> 
> You get called out and you whine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims all over the world were doing just that. I find it hard to believe they're any different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares?  Yes, HWGA, you are described to a T.  You are no different than those who murder. You want to machine gun them and burn their mosques anyway?  And you have no idea whether they did it or not, and you wish to impose a death sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell he's even more radical than Al Qaeda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...Hate to break it to you but I haven't killed anyone.
> Your moral relativism is telling.
Click to expand...


Nor have a lot of Al Qaeda ideologues.


----------



## Vigilante

When they come for you, I do hope you sympathizers are there instead of decent folk! Happening in England already...coming here soon!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Osomir said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Those same women and children were dancing in the streets after 9/11." That is what you said, HWGA, without any proof at all.
> 
> You get called out and you whine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims all over the world were doing just that. I find it hard to believe they're any different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares?  Yes, HWGA, you are described to a T.  You are no different than those who murder. You want to machine gun them and burn their mosques anyway?  And you have no idea whether they did it or not, and you wish to impose a death sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell he's even more radical than Al Qaeda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...Hate to break it to you but I haven't killed anyone.
> Your moral relativism is telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor have a lot of Al Qaeda ideologues.
Click to expand...


  Yeah...those ISIS guys are just kidding around.
They haven't chopped off any heads or burned people alive it's all just an act.


----------



## Vigilante

Just how do you tell a fucking killer muslim from a non killer muslim....you look for BLOOD on his hands, a meat cleaver, and a dead body nearby!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Vigilante said:


> Just how do you tell a fucking killer muslim from a non killer muslim....you look for BLOOD on his hands, a meat cleaver, and a dead body nearby!



  You just have to wait and find out. If he blows up it's a pretty safe bet he's one of those violent ones. Of course you'll be smeared across the street like peanut butter and you'll be buried in a quart size Ziplock bag but you'll know.


----------



## koshergrl

Osomir said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> people can only turn their cheeks so many times before they have really had enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justifying genocide. How very Christian of you.
Click to expand...

 
Actually, destroying mosques where terrorists congregate isn't "genocide".


----------



## Vigilante

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just how do you tell a fucking killer muslim from a non killer muslim....you look for BLOOD on his hands, a meat cleaver, and a dead body nearby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just have to wait and find out. If he blows up it's a pretty safe bet he's one of those violent ones. Of course you'll be smeared across the street like peanut butter and you'll be buried in a quart size Ziplock bag but you'll know.
Click to expand...


I am really surprised that this hasn't happened here already!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Vigilante said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just how do you tell a fucking killer muslim from a non killer muslim....you look for BLOOD on his hands, a meat cleaver, and a dead body nearby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just have to wait and find out. If he blows up it's a pretty safe bet he's one of those violent ones. Of course you'll be smeared across the street like peanut butter and you'll be buried in a quart size Ziplock bag but you'll know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am really surprised that this hasn't happened here already!
Click to expand...


  I would say it already has with the Boston bombing but they were to cowardly to do it with a vest. Not to mention they showed some serious incompetence when it comes to bomb making. I mean really,a pressure cooker stuffed with fireworks?


----------

